# Howdy Yall from Texas!!!



## RiskyWaves (Jan 14, 2005)

Man this is awsome! A website full of people like me. Well I'm from Texas and I am a Techy extreme/pro jetski racer ((2004 novice national champion)I got screwed over at world finals)
I don't really know what I'm doing. I just try and use the most modern technology to do it. I do conventional theatrical lighting. I am the master electrician for my colege, and I won the outstanding technician award at state 1-act last year.
I have a serious problem I need to solve ASAP, which is a big part of how I found this website. Check my post I'm going to leave in the lighting section.


Thanks, Josh


----------



## Peter (Jan 14, 2005)

YAY!!! Another member from AMERICA!!! 

recently we have been getting alot of member from down under, it's good to see a new member from north America! 

Hey, Congrats on the Jetski racing achievements!! that's really cool! I have never realy heard of jetski racing, but it makes perfect sense now that I think of it! (it's a bit cold around here to be doing stuff like that, espeicially at this time of year (acutally, you would last less then 5 minutes before you froze solid in the water here right now))

I hope we can help you with your problem, and hope that you can provide your imput on other thing we talk about on this site to! please dont become a stranger, check back every day or two

Welcome to Controlbooth.com!!!

-the "official" welcome wagon (part1)


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, theroetically texas is ia country of its own...


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2005)

lol ya, i guess you have a point, but New Zealand and Australia are two different countries too, so as long as texas stays in North America I wont complain too much.


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 15, 2005)

ya, it is nice to see someone else from the good ol' US of A


----------



## avkid (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome to controlbooth, I hope you can learn from us and we from you.
the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (I'm part 1)


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 15, 2005)

hiya, welcome to CB


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2005)

hey, I think we'd better agree who's part one and who's part two! lol

I think whoever posts first is part one, and whoever posts second is part two.... that seems to make sense to me, but let me know if you have other thoughts


----------



## RiskyWaves (Jan 16, 2005)

Dang yall are a cool bunch of guys. I think I just found me a new homepage! Man there are jetski finatics that jetski worldwide year round! Heres a list jsut form my racing group:

IJSBA International Affiliates

These affiliates are part of the IJSBA and all of its activities. For information on the IJSBA International Affiliates and the IJSBA International Affiliate Program, please contact us at: [email protected]

Argentina
AJS (Association Argentina de Motos de Agua y Jet Ski)
Dean Funes 437
Capital Federal, Buenos Aires, 1214
Attn: Miguel Manghesi
Phone: 54 1 956 1371

Australia
AJSBA (Australian Jet Sports Boating Association)
P O Box 479
Ashmore QLD 4214
Attn: James Berger
Phone: 61 7 414095576
Fax: 61 7 55289332
[email protected]

Austria
Austrian Jet Sport Association (AJSA)
Anichweg 23
A1210 Vienna
Attn: Alfred Noebauer & Peter Sau
Phone: 43 699 17666777
Fax: 43 316 842665
www.ajsa.at
[email protected]

Belgium
EJSBA (European Jet Sports Boating Association)
Schuifelaarstraat 47
1800 Vilvoorde
Attn: Yves Van Heers
Phone: 32 475 471664
Fax: 32 2 251 28 67
www.jetskivanheers.be
[email protected]

BJSBA (Belgian Jet Sports Boating Association)
Schuifelaarstraat 47
1800 Vilvoorde
Attn: Yves Van Heers
Phone: 32 475 471664
Fax: 32 2 251 28 67
www.jetskivanheers.be
[email protected]

Bermuda
Personal Watercraft Association of Bermuda (PWAB)
Radnor Court #1
CR-01
Attn: Chris Smith
Phone: 441 500 1313
www.pwab.org
[email protected]

Brazil
BJSA (Brazilian Jet Sports Association)
260 th Pamaris, Street
Sao Paulo SP
04086-020
Attn: David Haddad Junior
Phone: 55 11 5542-7359
Fax: 55 11 5542-7359
www.bjsa.com.br
[email protected]

Canada (Eastern)
ECWA (Eastern Canadian Watercross Association)
Attn: Shelly McCloskey
Phone: 416-524-5828
Fax: 705-436-2975
[email protected]

Canada (Western)
WCWA (Western Canadian Watercross Association)
106 Carr Crescent
Saskatoon , Saskatchewan S7S 1M3
Attn: Mike Delaire
Phone: 306-343-4903
Fax: 306-477-2933
www.wcwa-online.com
[email protected]

Costa Rica
ACOJETS (Association Costarricense de Motos Acuaticas
San Jose, 5133-1000
Attn: Jurgen Larsson
Phone: (506) 221 7748
Fax: (506) 223 0085

Croatia
JSSH (Jet Ski Savez Hrvatske)
M. Gupca 97
49210 Zabok
Attn: Dalibor Turkovic
Phone: 385 49 222 501
Fax: 385 49 500 201
[email protected]

Denmark
DJSU (Danish Jet Sport Union)
Jegstrupvej 140
8361 Hasselager
Attn: Steen V. Pedersen
Phone: 45 70 200 600;
Fax: 45 86 292 861

England
JSRA (Jet Sports Racing Association of Great Britain)
23 St. Albans Hill
Hemel Hempstead
Herts HP3 9NG
Attn: Lisa Barsby
Phone: 44 1442 396570
Fax: 44 1442 245297
www.jsra.co.uk
[email protected]

Estonia
(EJMSF) Estonian Jetski and Snowmobile Sport Federation
Kentmanni 19
Tallinn, 10116
Attn: Gerli F. Kaur
Phone: 372 660 41 90
Fax: 372 660 41 93
[email protected]

Finland
SJSY (Suomen Jet Sport Yhdistys R.Y.)
Mellstenintie 17 B 16
02170 Espoo
Attn: Roger Gustafsson
Phone: 358 9 4122851
Fax: 358 9 4127925
www.sjsy.org
[email protected]

France
Federation Francaise Motonautique (FFM)
49 rue de Boulainvilliers
Paris, 75016
Attn: Robert Roques
Phone: 33 1 42 24 60 88
Fax: 33 1 42 24 60 13
www.jet-sport.com
[email protected]

Germany
GJRA (German Jetsport and Racing Association)
Blumenweg 3
Weilerbach, 91365
Attn: Klaus Wagner
Phone: 49 9191 958440
Fax: 49 9191 796217

Greece
Hellenic Powerboat Association (HPA)
Lagkadion 21
Ilioupoli, 16346
Attn: Vasilios Moraitis
Phone: 3010 9766313
Fax: 3010 9766313
[email protected]

Guam
GJSRA (Guam Jetsport Racing Association)
PMB 538 - 1270 N. Marine Dr., Ste. 101
Tamuning 96913
Attn: Russell Young
Phone: (671) 649-2917
Fax: (671) 649-2919
[email protected]

Holland
NWSF (Nederlands Water Scooter Federation)
Admiraliteitskade 85
Rotterdam, EG 3063
Attn: Herman van Oldenmark
Phone: 31 10 2807553
Fax: 31 10 2809076

Hungary
MJSJ (Magyar Jet Ski Szovetseg)
Dembinszky u. 1
Budapest 1155
Attn: Csaba Gerencser
Phone: 36 1 307 6221
Fax: 36 1 307 6763
www.jet-ski.hu
[email protected]

Indonesia
Indonesia Jetsport & Boating Association (IJBA)
Jalan Pantai Indah
Mercure Hotel
Taman Impian Jaya Ancol, Jakarta 10002
Attn: Mr.Syaiful Ihsan
Phone: 62 21 641 5950
Fax: 62 21 260 1789
[email protected]

Ireland
IJSA (Irish Jet Sport Association)
6 Ballyrogan Road
Bradshaws Brae Co Down
BT23 4ST, N Ireland
Attn: Robin Adair
Phone: 44 28 91 827151
www.irishjetsportassociation.co.uk
[email protected]

Israel
IL.M.S.A. (IsraeL.Motor.Sport.Association)
P.O.Box 246
Holon 58100
Attn: Barouch Shalit, Pres.
Phone: 972 3 5048686
Fax: 972 3 5016454

Italy
FIM (Federazione Italiana Motonautica)
Via G.B. Piranesi 44/B
Milano, 20137
Attn: Luca Filiberti
Phone: 39 02 701631
Fax: 39 02 701 63325
www.fimconi.it

Japan
JJSF (Japan Jet Sports Federation)
8-20-34, Ginza, Chuo-ku
Tokyo 104
Attn: Takahiro Yoshimura
Phone: 81 3 3543 7321
Fax: 81 3 3543 7328

Korea
KJSBA (Korea Jet Sports Boating Association)
88-2 Bang 1-Dong
Song Pa-Gu
Seoul 138-050
Attn: Kim Jong-Woon
Phone: 82 2 533 3366
Fax: 82 2 533 7953

Kuwait
Kuwait Jet Ski Federation (KJSF)
P.O. BOX 5863
Safat, 13059
Attn: General Fahed Alfahed
Phone: 965 5710131
Fax: 965 5743818
www.kssclub.com
[email protected]

Malaysia
Malaysian National Water Sports Council (MNWSC)
347 Batu 2-1/2 Jalan Ipoh
Kuala Lumpur, 51200
Attn: Belee Chung
Phone: 603 44143088
Fax: 603 4420201

Mexico
AMMJ (Associacion Mexicana de Noto Jet, AC)
Calle Del Galeon, Villa Nissia Casa #5
Zona Hotelera, Cancun
Q. Roo 77500
Attn: Rodolfo Roiz
Phone: 52 98 834344
Fax: 52 98 833627

New Zealand
New Zealand Jet Sports Boating Association (NZJSBA)
P.O. Box 80-154
Gren Bay, Auckland
Attn: Linda Mellor
Phone: 64 9 827 1054
Fax: 64 9 827 1054
[email protected]

Nigeria
Nautical Jet Sports Boating Association of Nigeria (NJSBA)
16 Imani Housing Estate
Maitama Abuja
Attn: Bem Ibrahim Garba
Phone: 234 803 453 4039
Fax: 234 9 413 7991
[email protected]

Norway
Norges Motorsportforbund (NMF)
Postboks 2311
Strømsø, 3003 Drammen
Attn: Jens H Moos
Phone: 47 32 20 85 80
Fax: 47 32 20 85 90
www.motorsportforbundet.no

Paraguay
APMS (Asociacion Paraguaya de Moto Ski)
Madame Lynch 413 c/0 Bertoni
Asuncion
Attn: Roberto Valasquez
Phone: 595 21 671 631
Fax: 595 21 671 630

Peru
CPMA (Club Peruana de Motos Acuaticas)
Av. San Borja Norte 761
SAn Borja, Lima
Attn: Miguel Ubilluz, Pres.
Phone: 51 1 475 2033
Fax: 51 1 475 0020

Philippines
JSAP (Jet Sports Association of the Philippines)
1 Manhattan Corner Cubao
Seattle St.
Quezon City
Attn: Emanuel Arcillia
Phone: 632 721 8007
Fax: 632 725 6524
[email protected]

Poland
Polish Jet Sports Boating Association (PJSBA)
Ul. Kolumba 39
70 035 Szczecin
Attn: Piotr Szczep and Tomasz Bergie
Phone: +48 601666777 and +48 600200555
Fax: +48 91 8121182 and +48 58 5503888
www.jetski.pl
[email protected]

Portugal
FPJS (Federacao Portuguesa de Jet Ski)
Rua De S. Marcal 77-79
1200-419 Lisboa
Attn: Francisco Pita, Pres.
Phone: 351 21 324 0388
Fax: 351 21 346 0207
www.fpjetski.com
[email protected]

Qatar
QJSC (Qatar Jet Ski Club)
P.O. Box 9409
Doha
Attn: Salmin Al Thani, Pre
Phone: 974 439660
Fax: 974 439630

Serbia and Montenegro
Jet Sports Boating Association of Serbia and Montenegro (JSSSCG)
Macvanska 28
Belgrade, 11000
Attn: Veljko Sukalo, Pres.
Phone: 381 11 3065340
Fax: 381 11 655911
www.eurojetsport.com
[email protected]

South Africa
SAJSBA (South African Jet Sport Boating Association)
PO Box 7173
Petit 1512
Attn: John Jubber
Phone: 27 11 965 1552
Fax: 27 11 965 1959

Spain
AEMA (Asociacion Espanola de Motos Acuaticas)
Buenos Aires 16-18 Elo 2
Barcelona, 08029
Attn: Francisco Rojas
Phone: 34 93 4393804
Fax: 34 93 3222455

Tahiti
TJC (Tahiti Jet Club)
Bp: 111167
98709 Mahina
Attn: André TRIMAILLE
Phone: (689) 483 796
Fax: (689) 483 796
www.tahitijetclub.pf
[email protected]

Thailand
TJSBA (Jet Sports Boating Association of Thailand)
1099 Prachachuen 35 Bangsue
Bangkok, 10800
Attn: Mr. Sittichai Suebsahakarn
Phone: 662 585 5700
Fax: 662 587 9909
www.tjsba.com
[email protected]

United States
American Power Boat Association (APBA)
17640 Nine Mile Road
Eastpointe, MI 48021
Attn: Patrick Mell
Phone: (586) 773-9700
Fax: (586) 773-6490
www.apbapwr.com
[email protected]

United States Watercross Racing Association (USWRA)
5225 East 225TH
Noblesville, IN 46060
Attn: Jacque Bryant
Phone: (317) 877-0789
Fax: (317) 877-0789
www.uswra.com
[email protected]

Uruguay
AUJMA (Asociacion Uruguaya de Jet Ski y Motos Acuaticas)
Av. Calcagno S/N Entre Ruta 101 y Avda
Giannatassio, Shangrila
Attn: Eduardo Garcia
Phone: 598 2 6822964
Fax: 598 2 7101996


Thanks for all the info on my other question. I have alot of other creative techy stuff I want to know that I think I will ask here, even though its kinda off topic. I have a feeling I'll be around on this site for awhile.


----------



## Peter (Jan 16, 2005)

wow, that's alot of places! lol! Good to hear you'll be sticking arround!


----------



## ship (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't know if it's of any help, but Ski-Doo's new display booth in wiring it up is about the bane of my existance at the moment.


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 17, 2005)

How's that for irony?


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 17, 2005)

Worried about an Aussie and New Zealand invasion are we? 

                8O


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

LoL, I dont know the Americans seem to defanatly be running away with the number of new members (at least the ones who say HI) I think you had better get working on making sure all your friends are signed up!  

Hehe, dont worry, we really dont mind you guys at all (and i have to admit, I do like your accents (sp))


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 18, 2005)

I like the accents too, mate!


----------

